# Formula 4 Feet or Farrier's Formula?  Is one better than the other?



## kerilli (16 January 2008)

my TB hasn't grown any foot in spite of having her shoes on for 8 weeks (at farrier's suggestion, i was a bit horrified tbh.) So, i'm going to put her on one or the other of these supplements.  I've used Farrier's Formula once before and it didn't seem to make much difference.
Does anyone have an opinion as to which is definitely good, or better than the other? Thankyou.


----------



## vickers22 (16 January 2008)

farriers formula is great but you have to use it for at least 6 months before you see any differnce, same with formula 4 feet, but F4F is cheaper and apparently just as good


----------



## ReefurG (16 January 2008)

I would highly recommend Formula4Feet, worked wonders on an IDxTB I used to own, he had shocking feet when I got him but he never ever lost a shoe after I put him on F4F. Lots of people I know swear by it. It also has a nice side-effect, it makes their coats gleam! I have heard that many horses don't like the taste of Farriers Formula but I have never known of one that wouldn't eat F4F.


----------



## kerilli (16 January 2008)

brilliant, thankyou.


----------



## mrdarcy (16 January 2008)

Another vote for F4F.  My farrier recommended it over Farrier Formula and we noticed a difference in hoof quality between 6 weeks shoeing.  Also back up the comment about it giving them very shiny coats.  It's excellent stuff.


----------



## Quarrybank (16 January 2008)

Another F4F vote. However you do need to keep them on it long term. The improvement in my boys feet has been fantastic.


----------



## madhector (16 January 2008)

Another vote for F4F, I had my Tb on farriers formula and his feet were a bit better, but swapped him onto F4F when he had lamintus and my farrier was amazed at the difference, really recommend it


----------



## Stasha22 (16 January 2008)

Another vote for Formula4Feet. Has made a huge difference to my TB's feet, farrier can not believe the improvement it has made.


----------



## Loulebell (16 January 2008)

I have used farriers formula before, it made a huge difference to my ponies hooves and i found i could eventually take him of it without any problems.  

Sorry not used Formula4Feet


----------



## Foxglove (16 January 2008)

Formula 4 Feet has made a huge difference to my tb's feet. The vet saw her on monday and couldn't believe how good they were.

Tried Farriers Formula a few years ago and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Nosey (16 January 2008)

Just out of interest what do you pay for Formula 4 Feet and roughly how long does it last?


----------



## Happy2Hack (16 January 2008)

Formula 4 Feet definatly! My cob had terrible feet when I bought her - was lucky to hold shoes for more than 2 weeks and had huge chunks of hoof missing! Now her feet are fantastic! It also gives horses coats a lovely shine!


----------



## elles (16 January 2008)

Have you had a look at Hoof Maker?  

http://www.trm-ireland.com/products/english/hoofmaker.htm


----------



## aran (17 January 2008)

Another F4F vote
I get mine from Prequestrian - when I shop around they are always the cheapest and their delivery is very prompt

the tub:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Equi-Life-Formula-...7QQcmdZViewItem

or a sack:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Equi-Life-Formula-...7QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stasha22 (17 January 2008)

I get mine direct from the manufacturer - £34.99 including next day delivery http://www.equilife.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## aran (17 January 2008)

you should take a look at prequestrian as they are slightly cheaper


----------



## Cop-Pop (20 January 2008)

I've used both and tbh the difference they made wasn't worth the money.  I now have her on sunflower seeds (thanks to advice from people on HHO) and I'm already noticing a difference.


----------



## zigzag (20 January 2008)

Formula For feet is better, farriers formula contains bits of animals


----------



## Janetterose (21 January 2008)

My TB is on Biotin and TS feed balancer. Vet said that was as good as I could do.


----------

